# Mystery skin irritation



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had insight into this? Uno gets this irritation every single year around this time when it gets cold outside and dry inside. When I apply moisturizer on it like vitamin e oil or even bag balm, it disappears overnight, then it reappears again. I feel like its weather related, but I cant figure out whats causing it. Sometimes he licks the area, so maybe its making it worse, not sure. Either way, it doesent seem to bother him a whole lot. The only thing i can think of is that he has dry skin and since its the only hairless area he can reach, he's trying to "moisture" it himself. I started giving him vitamin e oil in addition to his salmon oil, so we'll see. 

It doesent have any smell to it, so its not a yeast infection or a hot spot either. Sorry, in the pic it looks wet because I just put some cream on it.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Seeing that the hair is also stained on the tip of his penis, I would assume that his manly discharge is causing some skin irritation. I would just keep him nice, clean and dry down there. When ever he comes in from a pee I would wipe his penis with a damp paper towel and then towel dry to remove as much moisture as possible. You could even follow up with a powder of corn starch to help absorb any left over moisture.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey gets this same thing. I keep an eye on it but it never seems to progress to anything and it doesn't bother him.


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

So I'm gonna be the immature child over and say it, "OMG Doggy porn!!!!!" hahahahahaha
But anyway back to being serious, is he licking it a lot when he comes inside? Maybe he's "cleaning" himself too much and irritated the skin. My pughuahua (chihuahua/pug mix) Daisy does this sometimes on her inner thigh for some odd reason and she'll get red and irritated skin. My vet said it's due to stress sometimes, what a dog could be stressed over who knows lol I spoil my babies


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You know what, last year he had the same thing on his inner thigh, it always coincides with colder climate. I'll try using antibacterial wipes after he goes to the bathroom or when we get back from a walk.


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea you know what I realize Daisy gets this in the summer usually too hmm allergies??? Or stress??? Who knows, if only if only they could talk lol


----------

